

Coin - trueduke
https://onlycoin.com/

======
MatthewWilkes
Well, it will never work in Europe as there's no way of (legitimately) getting
the signing secrets out of a user's cards.

That said, I wonder if anyone will even accept it in the US, won't they be
concerned that it looks fake and doesn't have an authorised signature?

~~~
RyJones
I have signed exactly 0 of my credit cards and this has not caused me any
trouble. Nobody checks.

------
ben_straub
I love the concept. What if the cashier's finger brushes the button, and now I
just expensed lingerie on the corporate card?

Also, I wonder if there are any plans for chip-and-pin. A swipe-card is very
out-of-the-ordinary in the UK and Europe, I've found.

~~~
undecisive
According to their FAQs, they do plan to implement chip and pin (EMV) in
future devices. Not sure how - I would be shocked if EMV could be tricked into
exposing cryptographic secrets.

Mind, regarding skimming, the FAQs also say "You can only add cards that you
own to your Coin." That sounds more like an instruction than a technical
limitation. If there are things like this that they've not thought through,
pretty sure EMV will never happen.

~~~
fennecfoxen
Also according to their FAQ, if your soufflés keep collapsing, you should add
a little lemon juice to the béchamel. This strengthens the mixture and
prevents tragedy.

I thought it was a cute touch. :P

------
jack-r-abbit
Even though this submission was first (by five ticks of the id count)... this
other one has much more traction in the comments:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6733615](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6733615)

